# Bà bầu ăn khoai lang, tuyệt chiêu tăng cân 'vào con không vào mẹ'



## nusy (21/8/18)

*Vị thơm ngọt của khoai lang giúp bà bầu dễ ăn và là nguồn thực phẩm lành mạnh thúc đẩy thai nhi nhanh chóng tăng cân trước khi chào đời.*

*Kinh nghiệm ăn khoai lang giúp thai nhi tăng tân*
Khoai lang nổi tiếng là nguồn thực phẩm giàu chất xơ, canxi, vitamin cùng các nguyên tố vi lượng cần thiết khác nằm trong danh sách những thực phẩm vàng bà bầu nên ăn. Vitamin B6 trong khoai lang thúc đẩy quá trình hình thành tế bào máu, giúp thai nhi phát triển toàn diện, tăng cân tốt hơn đặc biệt trong những tuần thai cuối.

_

_
_Khoai lang là món ăn không thể thiếu của bà bầu trong thai kỳ - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​Bên cạnh đó, điểm đặc biệt của khoai lang là thành phần choline dồi dào tương tự như trong thịt, cá. Thành phần này hỗ sợ sự phát triển thối đa trí não thai nhi, tác động trực tiếp lên vùng ghi nhớ giúp bé học tập tốt hơn trong tương lai.

Để ăn khoai lang một cách khoa học, các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng khuyên bà bầu không nên ăn khi đói làm tăng tiết dịch vị gây ợ chua, chướng bụng. Thời điểm thích hợp bà bầu có thể ăn khoai lang là buổi trưa để cơ thể hấp thu được nhiều dinh dưỡng.

*Tác dụng của khoai lang đối với sức khỏe bà bầu*
Không những giúp thai nhi nhanh chóng tăng cân, khoai lang còn là nguồn thực phẩm tốt cho sức khỏe mẹ và bé trong suốt thời kỳ mang thai.

_

_
_Ăn khoai lang còn giúp bà bầu nhận được nhiều ích lợi khác cho sức khỏe - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Kiểm soát cân nặng, trị táo bón*
Giải pháp hiệu quả trị chứng táo bón trong thời kỳ mang thai ở bà bầu là tích cực ăn khoai lang. Lượng lớn chất xơ và axit amin trong khoai lang kích thích hệ tiêu hóa bà bầu hoạt động trơn tru, khắc phục triệt để chứng táo bón.

Ngoài ra, chất xơ trong khoai lang còn có tác dụng làm bà bầu có cảm giác nhanh no, hạn chế lượng thực phẩm dư thừa nạp vào cơ thể. Cân nặng chị em sẽ tăng ở mức vừa phải.

*Giảm ốm nghén*

_

_
_Bà bầu sẽ bớt cảm giác buồn nôn khi ăn khoai lang - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
Thành phần vitamin B6 trong khoai lang không chỉ giúp thai nhi tăng cân mà còn giúp loại bỏ những cơn ốm nghén triền miên của bà bầu trong tam cá nguyệt đầu tiên. Theo các chuyên gia, lượng vitamin B6 bà bầu cần bổ sung trong ngày là 1,9mg. Trong khi đó, ước tính 1 chén khoai lang cung cấp 0,6mg vitamin B6 cho bà bầu, đáp ứng 1/3 nhu cầu hàng ngày của chị em.

*Ngăn ngừa tiểu đường*
Theo nghiên cứu, mặc dù có vị ngọt tự nhiên nhưng lượng đường trong khoai lang không chuyển hóa trực tiếp thành đường trong máu. Ăn một lượng khoai lang vừa phải sẽ giúp bà bầu ngăn ngừa chứng tiểu đường thai kỳ.  

*Chống viêm*

_

_
_Bà bầu ăn khoai lang giúp giảm thiêu nguy cơ mắc nhiều bệnh viêm nhiễm - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
Sức đề kháng suy yếu khiến mẹ bầu thường mắc các bệnh viêm nhiễm thông thường. Ăn khoai lang giúp cơ thể chị em hấp thu được nguồn vitamin C, vitamin A, vitamin B6, beta caronten để tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, giảm viêm nhiễm trong mô não và mô thần kinh.
​_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

